# NDR-Bericht über Hechtstreit von Rügen



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2021)

Das Statement des Fischers war natürlich ein Witz. Da wo die betreffenden Netze aufgestellt wurden/werden, geht es gezielt auf Hecht und wir reden hier doch nicht von verirrten Zufallsfängen.

Arlinghaus wie immer mit klarer Aussage: Die Bestände gehen zurück, ohne irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen. Wenn ein Bestand zurückgeht, muss man aber halt geeignet reagieren. Wenn die genannten Zahlen zum Thema Angeltourismus stimmen, sollte man doch die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen. Und wie schon mal gesagt: Hechtangeln kommen die meisten Touristen nicht, um was in der Pfanne zu haben. Schützen und trotzdem die Beangelung ermöglichen ist der Weg, aber natürlich nicht im Sinne der Fischerei.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schützen und trotzdem die Beangelung ermöglichen ist der Weg


Letzer Satz im Beitrag:  "  ...  möglich wäre eine frühere Schonzeit  ...."

Die würde aber dann auch für Angler gelten und ggf. gar nicht im Sinne der zitierten Guidingunternehmen sein.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde die bewegliche Schonzeit an den Bodden ja u.a. deshalb abgeschafft und auf 1. März bis 30. April festgeschrieben, damit die Angelgäste und Guides bei der Tourbuchung mehr Planungssicherheit haben.

Gibt ja genügend Angler, die ganz bewusst die letzten Tage im Februar wählen, weil die Hechtmamas dann die höchsten Stückgewichte haben.

Wenn der BF früher kaum solche Fischzüge gemacht hat, könnte das auch am Klimawandel liegen.  Früher hat ja um diese Zeit die Eisbildung einen großen Teil der Laichgebiete geschützt. Das scheint ja die letzten Jahre nicht mehr so häufig der Fall zu sein.

Die ganze Aktion hat m.E. die Sympathiewerte der Angler in Politik und Öffentlichkeit aber auch nicht unbedingt verbessert.
Die Reaktion von Arlinghaus und Backhaus kann man durchaus als Wink mit den Zaunpfahl verstehen.
Würde mich wundern, wenn sich da nur einseitige Beschränkungen für Berufsfischer ergäben.


----------



## geomas (3. Februar 2021)

Na, das ist doch ein sachlich abgefaßter Bericht vom NDR. Ins Detail können die in 2 Minuten nicht gehen.
Danke an dieser Stelle auch an die @Anglerboard Redaktion für die gut formulierte Überschrift.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Letzer Satz im Beitrag:  "  ...  möglich wäre eine frühere Schonzeit  ...."
> 
> Die würde aber dann auch für Angler gelten und ggf. gar nicht im Sinne der zitierten Guidingunternehmen sein.


Wenn man Schonzeit = Angelverbot definiert, hast du Recht. Es gibt aber auch hier Länder, die im Denken weiter sind als Deutschland und Schonzeit mit Entnahmeverbot und nicht mit Angelverbot gleichsetzen. Wenn die Erlaubnis zum Angeln zwangsläufig in Verbindung mit Nahrungserwerb definiert wird, ist das nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Mal mit volksnahen, deutlichen Worten gesagt: Wenn Fische laichen, denken sie ans Vögeln und nicht ans fressen. Von daher wird der Angler keinen weiteren Schaden anrichten. Der Fischer wohl. Denn die Fische schwimmen trotzdem in die planvoll platzierten Netze, wo sie eingehen.

P.S.: So ein stundenlang tot im Netz hängender Fisch, der sich ums Leben zappelte, ist sicher eine besonders "leckere Mahlzeit"!


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


geomas schrieb:


> Danke an dieser Stelle auch .............. für die gut formulierte Überschrift.


Da stimme ich Dir zwar zu, bin aber auch etwas enttäuscht, dass das überhaupt erwähnenswert ist.   Sollte eigentlich keine lobenswerte Ausnahme, sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch hier Länder, die im Denken weiter sind als Deutschland


Ob die nun weiter sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, anders sind sie jedenfalls.  Ich habe früher ja häufiger in Ländern gefischt, wo es eine ganz andere Grundeinstellung zum Thema Angeln gab.  Dort galten z.T. deutlich strengere Regeln, die aber nicht auf Tierrechte ausgelegt waren, sondern auf Erhalt der Bestände und Angelmöglichkeiten.  Da gibt es z.B. manchmal deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Regelungen für "game fish"  und anderen Fischarten.

In diesen Ländern hab ich mich beim Angeln jedenfalls wesentlich wohler gefühlt als in Deutschland.  Ob sich die gesellschaftlichen und politischen Strömungen in DE in diese Richtungen entwickeln werden, bin ich allerdings am zweifeln.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es ja in DE politische Strömungen die Angeln an sich für


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


einstufen.

Wenn in MVP Schonzeiten und Schongebiete ausgeweitet würden, wäre es für mich schon eine Überraschung, wenn das nur für Berufsfischer gelten würde und Angler dann weiterhin, ggf. C&R , auf Hecht angeln dürften. 



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Fische laichen, denken sie ans Vögeln und nicht ans fressen.


Das wird wohl zutreffen.

Bei manchen Fischarten soll es aber durchaus auch zu Agressionsbissen kommen. Wenn sich Fische beim Laichen im flacheren Wasser sammeln, steigt auch das Risiko, dass sie beim Spinnangeln von außen gehakt werden. 

Deshalb gibt es z.B. in NL  von April bis Mai m.W. dann ein komplettes Verbot für Kunstköderangeln.

Wenn ähnliche Regeln an den Bodden eingeführt würden, wäre das Geschrei in der Szene aber sicher groß.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Wegen einem testosteronüberfluteten Brassen, der tollkühn nach einem Wobbler schnappt, wird auch keiner an die Bodden reisen.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> ...P.S.: So ein stundenlang tot im Netz hängender Fisch, der sich ums Leben zappelte, ist sicher eine besonders "leckere Mahlzeit"!



Wenn es stimmt, daß die vom Fischer angelandeten Hechte zu Tierfutter verarbeitet werden, spielt das natürlich keine Rolle.


----------

